# Ufc 75



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

UFC 75: â€œChampion vs. Championâ€

Saturday, September 8 at 9 p.m. ET on Spike television via tape delay

The O2 Arena in London, England

Main event:

UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Quinton â€œRampageâ€ Jackson (27-6) vs. PRIDE FC Middleweight Champion Dan Henderson (22-5)

Undercard:

Hvywt.: Mirko â€œCro Copâ€ Filipovic (22-5-2) vs. Cheick Kongo (10-3-1)

205 lbs.: Michael Bisping (13-0) vs. Matt Hamill (3-0)

205 lbs.: Alessio Sakara (11-5) vs. Houston Alexander (7-1)

170 lbs.: Marcus Davis (12-3) vs. Paul Taylor (8-1-1)

205 lbs.: Thiago Silva (10-0) vs. Tomasz Drwal (13-1)

170 lbs.: Jess Liaudin (11-8) vs. Anthony Torres (5-0)

155 lbs.: Gleison Tibau (14-4) vs. Terry Etim (9-0)

170 lbs.: Dennis Siver (10-4) vs. Naoyuki Kotani (17-6-5)

predictions???????


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Jackson vs Henderson: *Jackson*

Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic vs. Cheick Kongo: *Filipovic*

Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hamill *Bisping!!*

Alessio Sakara vs. Houston Alexander *Dunno*

Marcus Davis vs. Paul Taylor *Dunno*

Thiago Silva vs. Tomasz Drwal *Maybe Silva...though Tomasz looks pretty dominant*

Jess Liaudin vs. Anthony Torres *Torres may scrape it =P*

Gleison Tibau vs. Terry Etim *No idea*

Dennis Siver vs. Naoyuki Kotani *Again, no idea*

Looking forward to the Bisping fight, though! =)


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Jackson vs. Henderson will be a good fight, but Im not sure about fighting with both titles on the line. PRIDE rules are different. Ah well, Jackson to win that one.

Cro Cop will beat Kongo, I'm sure of it. He's been working on his ground game and with some of the best dutch thai fighters there are, so it should be good!

Bisping all the way, local lad, Hamill will be slaughtered.

Davis vs Taylor was the fight scheduled for 72, and Jason Tan replaced Taylor, so I'll be rooting for him. I hope he annihilates Davis.

Terry Etim against Gleison Tibau. Well I know nothing about Tibau, but I do know that Etim is a solid fighter. Lanky guy, but has a decent reach and is very strong. Go Terry!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Heres Terry's last UFC fight...you might need to be logged into myspace to view it


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Theres one on the Kaobon website that's better quality, the links in the Clubs forum


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

Bisping will win for sure, i just wish UFC would start giving him some tougher fighters...unlike 1 dimensional matt hamill


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ha.. yeh id like to see him fight houston Alexander i thought he was brilliant in ufc 71 he killed off keith jardine in the 1st round and he's no joke...yeh thats the one i wanna see bisping v alexander..cant wait to see bisping kick hamills arse though!!


----------



## Mook (Aug 24, 2007)

Definitely looking forward to the Hamill - Bisping fight. There was a lot of animosity between them on TUF-3 so be interesting to see if it's still there.

Bisping all the way. Also slightly off topic but Ross Pointon recently won a fight here in the UK and is rumoured to be being looked at by the UFC again.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

What fight was that?


----------



## Mook (Aug 24, 2007)

Cage Rage 22

Pointon - Bray

2nd round - guillotine

I'll try and find the link to where I read the UFC interest, wait out though as I'm a bit of a computer mong


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ha..me and you both, ive seen the fight card to cage rage 22, it was last month Herb Dean fought in that, he got beat.

Some good fights though, it was also the one where james Thompson got knocked out after about 30 seconds of the 1st round


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

Woo im with virgin media and we get Setanta free  , so i getta see ufc75 for free:laola:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

As do I, Captain Pegleg


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

i dont ive got sky i hate virgin media though you dont get sky one..thats shit

Its only about Â£10 on ppv will be well worth it


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Sky is a lot better, but I can't afford THAT, the gym and training every month


----------



## MMAMoney (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Bro, I was just wondering what you think of UFC 75 being on Setanta sports 1 and not on PPV? I had a look to see what it would cost to subscribe and its not that cheap so I was wondering what you think and what are you gonna do about watching it?

Plus, I have a few Predictions of my own.

I think Rampage will be TKO'D in the 3rd round due to Ground 'n' Pound.

Bisping, I think will will the fight pretty comfortably but I cant see either guy being Ko'd or Submitted. Bisping on Decision.

Cro Cop will Defeat Kongo I think due to Strikes.

Will be an awesome event!!!!

Enjoy the show guys!!

LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE GONNA SUBSCRIBE TO SETANTA OR NOT!

TAKE IT EASY


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Shit..ive got sky, Virgin media gives setanta out free my mums got that i might ask her if she fancies swopping houses for the night, i'll have to check to see if you can subscribe to setanta for a month or somethin coz im definetly not missing 75


----------



## MMAMoney (Sep 2, 2007)

Me too Bro, it will be awesome, No one can afford to miss it! lol

I had a look cand Setanta are doing a special offer and if you subscribe now for Â£10 a month, you dont have a 12 month subscription fee so it could work out cool if you just cancel it after the fight!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh ive just ordered it...cant wait:fight:


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

this event is gonna be great, cant wait for it...lol, you can always tell when its a british crowd too cause they start chanting and stuff:icon6:


----------



## MMAMoney (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, I thought Manchester were an awesome crown, but Belfast completely dominated with the cheering and stuff!

I am a bit pissed though that you have to subscribe to a whole new channel with a whole new package and stuff, I think that the UFC would draw more fans in if they had the chance to buy a one off PPV show, instead of subscribing to a channel that shows a whole lot of crap. Maybe it will change next time!

I wanna order Setanta, but im not sure if they will let me cancel after the first month? any info???

Does anyone know where the next British event will be held and are there any rumours on who will be fighting on it? I would love to get the chance to see Couture or St Pierre over here!

Take it easy guys


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

haha, found a funny bisping pic

http://ufcmania.com/2007/07/24/michael-bisping-to-train-with-rampage-jackson-in-big-bear-for-ufc-75-fight/


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ha ha - guess which ones drunk and which one is still too sober - "I'm not having any fun everyone else is pissed and laughing at shit that ain't funny" boo hoo


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

haha just found this too

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?t=428312

Bisping and da snake arguing on sherdog! Snake says some stuff so bisping responds


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello all. Just registered.

UFC 75?

Hendo FTW

Bisping FTW

Mirko FTKTFO

Hows that for an amount of stupid internet abreviations on my first post?

Anyway, i hope Hendo gets it, as much as i like Rampage.

Was very close to getting myself there to watch, but no fists of fury for me... 

And the Setanta channel thing is sheize as well, by the way.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum mate, yeh bastard setanta ive had to sign up with them just to watch it,


----------



## Hazmandoo (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that with Sentana you only pay for it month by month so no contracts?

Doesn't bother me anyway cos I'm going to London to see it live :laola:

Anyhow, predictions:

Dan Henderson vs. Quinton Jackson

I think Henderson will take this, QJ is awesome but I think Henderson is just a level above. He's a better wrestler and striking, I expect QJ to be stronger but then Henderson is used to fighting bigger guys, the way he demolished Silva was amazing.

Marcus Davis vs. Paul Taylor

I really like Marcus so rooting for him.

Mirko â€œCro Copâ€ Filipovic vs. Cheick Kongo

Gotta go with Cro Cop, after the Gongaza fight he's gonna be MEAN!

Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hamill

I REALLY want Bisping to win but I sense an upset here. I think Bisping is a better fighter but maybe emotion will get the better of him and the fact that he believes Hamill to be way beneath him... I dunno, I just think that Hamill will pull off the upset - though I hope he doesn't 

Houston Alexander vs. Alessio Sakara

I think Alexander has a lot of potential but also a lot of hype, Sakara will take this one.


----------



## MMAMoney (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree with you on all these predictions!!!!! Bisping is being way too stupid by underestimating Hamill. Although Hamill only looked to have good wrestling on TUF3, that guy would have been working so hard to stand with Bisping so as much as I love Bisping, I think Hamill will cause a huge upset like you said!!! Bisping should be thinking like the pro that he is and not taking anybody too lightly, but hey, what can ya do! lol

I cannot believe the hype behind Alexander!!! I would like to see him in a real war this time to see what the guy is actually made of because he looked very amateur-ish when he was trying to finish Jardine, so I will like to see how it goes.

Rampage, as much as I like the guy will be overwhelmed my Hendo's Heart and power, simple as! lol

Cro Cop v Kongo will be an interesting fight as I would like and expect to see a very feirce Cro Cop looking for that knock out! Both are awesome strikers so I cant see it going to the ground, there is no need for it to go to the ground anyway, I just hope Mirko hasnt been too effected by Gonzaga!!! I pick Cro Cop.

I keep changing my mind on these though, its one of the trickiest but entertaining cards I have ever seen!

Hope you all enjoy it guys, I had to sign up to Setanta too! Bastards got me! lol

Take care guys. PEACE!


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.sherdog.com/videos/videos.asp?v_id=1253

haha, pretty funny interview, and i think hammil wont get the upset, bispings gonna destroy him:fight:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Gay.

I won't be able to watch 75.

Going to Scotland tomorrow for a football tournament.

So will have to get my brother to record it or something. =P


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Well UFC 75 was hella awesome!!

Rampage won. Like I said. 

Cro Cop lost. Gay 

Bisping won. 

Davis, although he's good, I don't support guys who wear kilts and pretend to be Irish. Aren't kilts Scottish by the way?! And he beat Jay Tan too, which was crap.

I liked the look of Liaudin, good up and coming "Brit" fighter. Same with Houston Alexander, proved he wasn't just lucky by doing it again. He won't win that fast next time though, Dana White should put him with someone better.

Although I was rooting for Cro Cop, I loved the fighting skills of Cheick Kongo, future favourite I think.

Etim, I heard lost by decision. That sucks. Local lad, rooting for him. 1-1 in UFC now.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

***SPOILER IF YOU HAVENT WATCHED 75***

Man, bisping vs hammil was a good fight, hammils striking looked pretty good tonight, and he just kept charging foward taking all of bispings shots, bisping took some pretty solid shots too. But after a close match, bisping out-boxed hammil for a split decision victory

Judge 1: 29-28 for bisping

Judge 2: 30-27 for hammil

Judge 3: 29-28 for bisping

I had the match 29-28 in the end, but come on, 30-27 to hammil:wtf:, as if hammil won every round?

P.S whats your opinion on rogans idea for bisping to go down to 185?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Man if only Paul Taylor would of had that yankee boy stopped, it would of made the night complete for England.

Was dissapointed with UFC75, not the results, just the fight quality. Was expecting to much of CroCop i suppose... i've watched to many old videos of him and i keep telling my friends hes the shit... he needs flushing down the toilet now.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

As much as I wanted Bisping to win, I don't feel as if he should have in that match.

Apart from the occasional decent strike or knee, I felt Hammil had total control for the first 2 rounds, at least.

Side note;

I want a UKMMA t-shirt in black. James, send it me! =(


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I should really do some designs. I'll make a new thread


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

UFC 75 Results:

*Houston Alexander v Alesio Sakara*

Alexander won in the 1st round via a nice knee to the face follwed by some good GnP, definelty not a one trick pony and one to look out for

*
Marcus Davis v Paul Taylor*

Looked like taylor was going to take the win after a vicious headkick knocked marcus 'irish my arse' Davis to the floor, Taylor should have finished him off but davis got to his feet after several heavy hands, Davis finished the fight off with an armbar in the 1st round...i was impressed by Taylor though and reckon we will see him again soon in the UFC

*Cheik Kongo v Mirko cro cop*

What a pile of shite! A massivly hyped fight mirko just didnt seem with it at all, looked very tired even after the 1st round, backing away from kongo...not the best fight ive seen and certainly not the best cro cop ive seen..im only pissed off though coz i love seeing people get kicked in the head and this fight seemed a great one to see that.

That being said i was very impressed with Kongo, even after the win he didnt seem fazed

*Jess Liaudin v Anthony torres*

I like liaudin he's got a weird unorthodoz style that just seems to work spinning kicks high kicks good combinations, he pretty much picked torres apart and knocked him on his arse a few times before the ref stopped the fight due to a TKO by Liaudin

*Michael Bisping v Matt Hamill*

I thought it was hilarious that everyone was booing when hamill walked out..HELLLLLOOOO he cant hear you!!

I wasnt expecting much from Hamill but i thought he was very good tonight good stand up, excellent wrestler, not as one dimensional as he used to be, Bisping was super cocky walking into the ring and the first thing i thought was ifd you lose your gonna luck a right tit...but luckily he never, Bisping won a split decision, the fight really could have gone either way, one of those fights where your not really sure who won...as for Bisping dropping down a weight i can see it happening, i think he'll want a few more at this weight though

*Quinton Jackson v Dan Henderson*

Well thanks to ****ing stupid satwata channel i missed a lot of this fight, the telly kept going fuzzy on me....bastard channel, from what i did see Rampage took some serious knees to the thigh they should have been hurting nicely after the 1st few, i thought this fight was going to bedecided by a knockout i was predicting a rampage KO, but it nver happened, either could have got caught out though, Rampage won on decision

Other undercard fights not aired

Dennis Siver vs. Naoyuki Kotani (lightweights)

Result: Dennis Siver def. Naoyuki Kotani via KO (punch) - Round 2, 2:04

Tomasz Drwal vs. Thiago Silva (light heavyweights)

Result: Thiago Silva def. Tomasz Drwal via TKO (strikes) - Round 2, 4:23

Terry Etim vs. Gleison Tibau (lightweights)

Result: Gleison Tibau via Terry Etim via unanimous decision (30-27 on all three cards)


----------



## MMAMoney (Sep 2, 2007)

I totally agree with you 100% on the Bisping fight!!!!

Hamill was in control for most of that fight, i mean, he only just lost the third round!!! Am I the only one who thought that Bisping didnt seem himself tonight? Bisping didnt look as aggressive and didnt look like a fighter tonight.

On his way to the Octogon, he seemed very, very placid, too placid if you ask me. I know he wanted to calm it down and take control of his emotions this time but come on, he was acting like no other fighter acts. Im not saying he was or is, but he almost looked stoned or drugged up in another way. (JUST HOW HE LOOKED, I WAS NOT SAYING HE WAS!)

Bisping was totally out classed by Hamill but some how, Bisping got the nod on the decision! I hate it when that happens. Bisping didnt really seem himself, I will be interested to see the results of the drug test as he looked pretty out of it to me. Even when walking to the Octogon he was talking to his trainers and said something like "Tito looked amazing, didnt he?" then he was talking to people like security and shit, it just wasnt him, it wasnt how any other fighter would act! Well suspicious!!! Not to mention he looked out of it when he was getting ready to start the fight, Hamill was staring him down, giving him the usuall, "im gonna whoop that ass" look, but Bisping was more focused on waving to people like Vera, St Pierre and Heurta at ringside!!!! im telling ya, it was ****ed! lol He was like a kid having his first amateur Boxing match, where he didnt know much and was more focused on waving to his mummy and daddy! Not to mention the lack of skill he brought to the fight, he had a couple of oppertunities to go for the Kimura and they would have been easy to pull off too, hamill was leaving himself open like that. Plus, his Boxing was total shite as was his defence and Kicking! Bisping is usually awesome with stand-up, but tonight it was hard for him to advance I thought. All in all, it was a cool and clear win for Hamill but Bisping got it somehow. That is what has ruined Boxing and I hope it doesnt happen here in MMA. Wow, im tired now.

Take it easy guys, plus, where can I get my UK-MMA T-SHIRT????? COME ON GUYS, I WANNA REPRESENT IN THE GYM TOO! LOL I TAKE A XXXL BUT WILL SETTLE FOR AN XXL! lol let me know guys!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bisping didnt seem his usual self i agree...dont reckon he was drugged though, thats a quick way to end your UFC career he'd have far to much to loose

Ive got a spare uk-mma T-shirt, we only got a few made up and to be honest there crap, ive got one left in large the same as the one on my avatar

JayC is designing some new ones, feel free to put your input into the design, colur, image etc... as soon as we get them done we will let you know and start sending them out


----------



## MMAMoney (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok man cheers!!!! Ill have a think of some ideas and stuff! This is a cool site by the why, Just what MMA needs to help it keep on growing!!!


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

At the end of the bisping fight I had Bisping 29-28, i think it all really depended on the 2nd round, that round could of gone either way.

As for he didnt look as good as usual, he didnt, the reason i think this is because Hammil was a lot bigger than him with heavy hands, so instead of trading punches with him, bisping backed away and circled around him and tried to outbox him....all in all though, it was a close fight and could have gone either way.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

was there for the fight and though it was a great night i think a couple of results where wrong. wanted bisping to win but defo never,cro crop was awful, and i would have put the rampage v hendo fight as a draw. was a disappointing fight. a great night though.


----------



## MMAMoney (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree mate, wish I could have gone!!!! Cro Cop was very,....... TAME!lol

I think the UFC will be very pissed off at him as they have been beefing him up by saying the worlds most feared striker and stuff yet, I dont think he threw any more than 20 punches the whole fight!!!

Rampage and Henderson was an ok fight, was not as good as I thought it would have been but could have been wors I suppose, I gave it to Rampage, but It could have easily of been called a draw!

I am a Bisping fan as we all are here, but to get REALLY LUCKY like he did, I think he should have shown Hamill a lot more respect after the fight. Hamill was saying he did well, he deserved it and stuff like that, where as Bisping was saying Back to wrestling! What a loser, I am disgusted with the outcome of that fight! Its the same with UFC 72 in Ireland, when Clay Guida beat Tyson Griffin but the judges gave it to Griffin, it sucks.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

MMAMoney said:


> I agree mate, wish I could have gone!!!! Cro Cop was very,....... TAME!lol
> 
> I think the UFC will be very pissed off at him as they have been beefing him up by saying the worlds most feared striker and stuff yet, I dont think he threw any more than 20 punches the whole fight!!!
> 
> ...


Yea it would of been nice if bisping showed a bit more respect at the end, but he was probably filled with adrenaline after his victory over the guy calling him out and saying he was scared to face him. So he might of said stuff he might not mean....if you watc the post fight interview though, bisping does show him some respect once hes calmed down lol

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=MultiMedia.video heres his post fight interview, he shows some respect for hamill here


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

i think bisping needs to sort his attitude out and get his head straight before his next fight or i think he may find himself on the end of a hiding. his chin is not as good as he thinks


----------



## Hazmandoo (Sep 6, 2007)

I was there at the 02 arena, was an awesome night, I feel sorry for those who watched it on Santana and missed the undercard fights because frankly they were the best ones!

Man I was bricking it when they were reading the decision out for the Bisping fight, personally I thought he just scrraped it and so was massively relieved when the judges agreed with me, but I really wouldn't have been suprised if Hamill had won.

The judges that gave Bisping the win have since justified themselves, I'll post links if people want. Ironically the judge that had Hamill 30-27 was actually British himself.

Cro Cop fight... man I could have cried, I was so psyched up for that fight and it was so lame. Chongo didn't look particularly good, just Cro Cop was so bad, the number of shots he attempted in the last round was single digit.

I'll see if I can post some photos but they aren't very good, we had decent seats (Â£100!) but crap camera.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh post some pics up man...kongo looked quite good to me, he threw some damn good kicks, i liked the Liaudin fight thought that was really good


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Bit of a let down after all the dust has settled.

Overall, all the guys i wanted to win lost (hahaha), but realy the main reason for the downer are the three main talking points of the whole thing:

1) Bisping was caught having utterly underestimated he's opponent, and should've lost.

2) Cro Cop seems to have lost hes drive, control and daring. He was just terrible. He needs to go find himself a training camp that will utterly change he's game, or he will go out in the smallest puff, only made the worse for the stark and utter contrast to the world beater he was just one year ago. Very crap indeed.

3) Hendo not getting more out of the fight. Even though he's now been introduced to many TUF types and the broader MMA public, he has'nt realy gained as much as he deserves, as far as publicity etc' is concerned.

Overall this fell short of what i was expecting. 6 out of 10.


----------

